# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  دسترسی به پایگاه داده فقط از طریق برنامه

## pooyan.a

سلام
من ی برنامه به زبان سی شارپ نوشتم و این برنامه از یک پایگاه داده هم استفاده میکنه، حالا میخوام کاری کنم ک فقط از طریق برنامه بشه ب پایگاه داده وصل شد و تغییرات رو انجام داد، یعنی هیچکس نتونه بدون اون نام کاربری و رمز پایگاه داده رو تغییر بده حتی از طریق managment studio ، میشه راهنمایی کنید ک باید چیکار کنم ؟

ممنون

----------


## pbm_soy

تنها راهش کد کردن دادههای دیتابیس است
در زمان ذخیره داده آنها را رمز کنید و در دیتابیس ثبت کنید و برای خواندن هم پس از واکشی رکورد آنرا  از رمز دربیاورید و به کاربر نمایش دهید
از روشهای مختلفی میتوانید کار رمزنگاری راذانجام دهید

----------


## Zander

یعنی هیچ راه دیگه ای نیست؟

----------


## m.4.r.m

> یعنی هیچ راه دیگه ای نیست؟


اگر راهی هم باشه باید از دیتاهای تحت داس بهره بگیری .

----------

